# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  التعريف بالحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني وبناته واهله

## دعوة إلى الله

الحمد لله وحده، والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده، وعلى آله وصحبه .

أما بعد، فكنتُ أطالع فجر اليوم كتاباً يتضمن ترجمةً مختصرةً للحافظ شهاب الدين أبي الفضل أحمد بن علي بن محمد بن محمد ابن حجر العسقلاني رحمه الله ( 773 – 852 هـ )، وقد تحدّث فيه عن آله رحمهم الله في بضعة أسطر، فنهضت همّتي لكتابة التعريف بآله، لا سيما وقد قرأتُ قديماً مقالاً يتحدّث عن اعتناء الحافظ بتعليم بناته وإسماعهن الحديث، فنسختُ فصل آله بيدي، وبدأتُ بجمع تراجم آله رحمهم الله، مضيفاً ما أقف عليه، وبخاصة في كتابَي الحافظ ابن حجر في التراجم " انباء الغمر بأبناء العمر " و " الدرر الكامنة في أعيان المائة الثامنة "، وكتابَي تلميذه السخاوي ( ت 902 هـ ) " الجواهر والدرر في ترجمة شيخ الإسلام ابن حجر " و " الضوء اللامع لأهل القرن التاسع "، والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .


1 – والده علي بن محمد بن محمد بن علي بن أحمد بن حجر العسقلاني ثم المصري الكناني ( 720 – 777 هـ ) :
ترجم له ابنه الحافظ في " انباء الغمر بأبناء العمر " فقال : ولد في حدود العشرين وسبعمائة ، وسمع من أبي الفتح بن سيد الناس وغيره ، واشتغل بالفقه والعربية ، ومهر في الآداب ، وقال الشعر فأجاد ، ووقع في الحكم ، وناب قليلا عن ابن عقيل ثم ترك لجفاءنا له من ابن جماعة لما عاد بعد صرف ابن عقيل من أجل تحققه بصحبة ابن عقيل وأقبل على شأنه ، وأكثر الحج والمجاورة ، وله عدة دواوين ، منها ديوان الحرم مدائح نبوية ومكية في مجلدة ، وكان موصوفا بالعقل والمعرفة والديانة والأمانة ومكارم الأخلاق ومحبة الصالحين والمبالغة في تعظيمهم ، ومن محفوظاته الحاوي ، وله استدراك على الأذكار للنووي فيه مباحث حسنة ، وكان ابن عقيل يحبه ويعظمه ، ورأيت خطه له بالثناء البالغ ، ولما قدم الشيخ جمال الدين بن نباتة أخيرا أنزله عنده ببيت من أملاكه في جواره وطارحه ومدحه بما هو مشهور في ديوانه ، ثم انحرف عليه وانتقل إلى القاهرة كعادته مع أصحابه في سرعة تقلبه عفا الله تعالى عنه . وهو القائل ومن خطه نقلته :
يا رب أعضاء السجود عتقتها
من عبدك الجاني وأنت الواقي
والعتق يسري بالغنى يا ذا الغنى
فامنن على الفاني بعتق الباقي
قرأت بخط ابن القطان وأجازنيه : كان يحفظ الحاوي الصغير وينظم الشعر وكان مجازا بالفتوى وبالقراءات السبع ، حافظا لكتاب الله تعالى معتقدا في الصالحين وأهل الخير جعله الله تعالى منهم ، وكان أوصى أن يكفن في ثياب الشيخ يحيى الصنافيري ، قال : ففعلنا به ذلك ، مات يوم الأربعاء ثالث عشرين شهر رجب .
قلت : وتركني لم أكمل أربع سنين وأنا الآن أعقله كالذي يتخيل الشيء ولا يتحققه، وأحفظ منه أنه قال : كنية ولدي أحمد أبو الفضل رحمة الله تعالى .

2 – أخوه الذي توفي قبل مولده بيسير ( أي قبل سنة 773 هـ ) :
قال الحافظ في " الدرر الكامنة " في ترجمة يحيى الصنافيري : كان لي أخ من أبي قرأ الفقه وفضل وعرض المنهاج، ثم أدركته الوفاة فحزن الوالد عليه جداًّ، فيُقال أنه حضر إلى الشيخ فبشره بأن الله سيخلف عليه غيره ويعمره أو نحو ذلك، فولدت أنا له بعد ذلك بيسير .

3 – أخته ست الركب بنت علي بن محمد ( 770 – 798 هـ ) :
ترجم لها ابن حجر في " انباء الغمر " فقال : ست الركب بنت علي بن محمد بن حجر أخت كاتبه ، ولدت في رجب سنة سبعين في طريق الحج ، وكانت قارئة كاتبة أعجوبة في الذكاء ، وهي أمي بعد أمي، أصبت بها في جمادى الآخرة من هذه السنة . اهـ .
قال أبو معاوية البيروتي : وترجم لها السخاوي بتوسع في " الجواهر والدرر " ( 1 / 114 – 115 )،
وترجم لابنتها فوز في " الضوء اللامع " فقال : فوز ابنة محمد بن عمر بن عبد العزيز الخروبي المصري ابنة أخت شيخنا، وأمها ست الركب المذكور في ذاك القرن، أجاز لها باستدعاء خالها في أوائل سنة سبع وتسعين خلق منهم أبو هريرة بن الذهبي وأبو الخير بن العلائي وأبو الفرج ابنة الشيخ والشهاب أحمد بن أبي بكر بن العز، وماتت في يوم الخميس مستهل المحرم سنة اثنتين وصلى عليها خالها من الغد بجتمع عمر وعقب صلاة الجمعة، وكان قد اختل عقلها نحو عشرين سنة فكانت تغيب وتحضر، فإذا حضرت تكلمت أحسن كلام بحيث أشبه حالها في هذا بما يحكي عن عقلاء المجانين، رحمها اللّه وعوضها الجنة .

4 – زوجته الأولى أنس ابنة عبد الكريم بن أحمد اللخمي النستراوي ( 780 – 867 هـ ) :
ترجم لها السخاوي في " الضوء اللامع " فقال : " أنس " ابنة عبد الكريم بن أحمد عبد العزيز بن عبد الكريم بن أبي طالب بن علي بن سيدهم أم الكرم ابنة الكريمي اللخمي النستراوي الأصل القاهري، أخت آمنة الماضية قريباً، وزوج شيخنا، ويعرف أبوها بابن عبد العزيز وأمها هي سارة ابنة ناصر الدين محمد بن أنس ابنة منكوتمر نائب السلطنة وصاحب المدرسة والقاعة المتجاورتين بداخل باب القنيطرة . ولدت تقريباً سنة ثمانين وسبع مئة لأن والدها وصفها في وصيته المؤرخة بسنة تسعين بالعشارية، وأسمعها زوجها من شيخه العراقي المسلسل وكذا من الشرف بن الكويك مع ختم صحيح البخاري وأجاز لها أبو هريرة ابن الذهبي وأبو العلائي وخلق، وحجّت صحبة زوجها ثم بمفردها في حياته وجاورت حينئذ وحدثت بحضور شيخنا، وبعده قرأ عليها الفضلاء وكانت تحتفل بذلك وتكرم الجماعة غالباً، وخرّجتُ لها أربعين حديثاً عن أربعين شيخاً قرأتها عليها بحضوره أيضاً، وحملتُ عنها أشياء، وكانت رئيسة دينة كريمة راغبة في الخير مجابة الدعاء ويقال إنها رأت ليلة القدر. ولم تتزوج غير شيخنا . ماتت في ربيع الأول سنة سبع وستين وصلى عليها بجامع المارداني ودفنت بتربة سلفها بالقرب من الجامع عند أولادها. وقد أطلت ترجمتها في الجواهر رحمها اللّه وإيانا . اهـ .
قال أبو معاوية البيروتي : وأنجبت للحافظ خمس بنات : زين خاتون وفرحة وغالية ورابعة وفاطمة .

5 – زوجته الثانية أرملة الزين أبي بكر الأمشاطي : 
ذكرها السخاوي في " الجواهر والدرر " فقال : ومن زوجات صاحب الترجمة زوجة الزين أبي بكر الأمشاطي، تزوجها بعد موته، وكان أسند وصيته إليه . اهـ .

6 – زوجته الثالثة عتيقة نظام الدين يحيى ابن الصيّرامي :
ذكرها السخاوي في " الجواهر والدرر " فقال : ومن زوجات صاحب الترجمة ... عتيقة العلامة نظام الدين يحيى ابن العلامة سيف الدين الصيرامي، تزوجها في مجاورة أم أولاده في سنة 834 ، وكان سيدها قد مات في سنة 833 ، ورُزِق منها شيخنا ابنة في يوم الثلاثاء خامس رجب سنة 835 ، وهي بقاعة المشيخة البيبرسية، وسمّاها آمنة، وكتبها في بهض استدعاءات ولده محمد، ثم ماتت في ثالث عشر شوال سنة 836 ، وبموتها طُلِّقت أمها، فإنه كان علّق طلاقها عند سفره إلى آمد على موتها .

7 – زوجته الرابعة ليلى بنت محمود بن طوغان الحلبية ( ت 881 هـ ) :
ترجم لها السخاوي في " الضوء اللامع " فقال : ليلى ابنة محمود بن طوغان الحلبية، تزوجها شيخنا بحلب في سنة ست وثلاثين وهي ذات ولَدَين بالغين، وقدمت عليه القاهرة ثم رجعت إلى بلدها ثم عادت فأقامت في عصمته حتى مات عنها؛ وتزوجت عدة أزواج، ثم ماتت في منتصف رجب سنة إحدى وثمانين وقد قاربت الثمانين سامحها اللّه. وهي المشار إليها في قول شيخنا:
رحلت وخلّفت الحبيب بداره ..... برغمي ولم أجنح إلى غيره ميلاً
أشاغل نفسي بالحديث تعللاً ..... نهاري وفي ليلي أحن إلى ليلى

8 – سريّته خاص ترك أم ولده محمد :
ذكر قصتها مفصلة السخاوي في " الجواهر والدرر " ( 3 / 1218 – 1219 )، وكيف احتال ابن حجر على زوجته الأولى أنس – وكانت جاريتها – حتى باعتها، ثم اشتراها بالوكالة سرًّا واستبرأها ووطئها فحملت له بولده القاضي محمد وولدته في ثامن عشر صفر سنة 815 . 

9 – ولده الوحيد محمد ( ت 869 هـ ) :
ترجم له السخاوي في " الضوء اللامع " فقال : محمد بن أحمد بن علي بن محمد بن محمد بن علي بن احمد البدر أبو المعالي ابن شيخنا العسقلاني المصري الأصل القاهري الشافعي الماضي أبوه، ويعرف كهو بابن حجر . ولد في صفر سنة خمس عشرة وثمان مئة، ووجدته بخطي في موضع آخر سنة أربع عشرة، وأمه أم ولد تركية ، ونشأ فحفظ القرآن وصلى به على العادة في رمصان سنة ست وعشرين بالبيبرسية، وأسمعه والده على الشهاب الواسطي تلك الأجزاء والفخر الدندلي جزء ابن حذلم في آخرين وكتب عن والده في الإملاء وأكثر عنه، وأجاز له خلق من الشام ومصر وغيرهما منهم عائشة ابنة ابن عبد الهادي والزين أبو بكر المراغي، ولما ترعرع اشتغل بالقيام بأمر القضاة والأوقاف ونحوهما حتى فاق وصارت له خبرة تامة بالمباشرة والحساب وتزايدت محبة والده له، وولى في حياته عدة وظائف أجلها مشيخة الخانقاة البيبرسية وتدريس الحديث بالحسنية وناب عنه فيهما والده والإمامة بجامع طولون، وكان حسن الشكالة قوى النفس شهماً متكرماً على عياله أمضى أكثر ما أوصى به أبوه من الصدقات ونحوها لكنه ضيع المهم من ذلك وهو تصانيفه ونحوها مما كتبه بخطه كما بسطته في مكان آخر؛ أنشأ عدة دور وأملاك ونحوها، وحج في حياة أبيه وبعده غير مرة وجاور، وحدث باليسير وخرجت له جزءاً وكتب على الاستدعاءات وما كان له توجه لشيءٍ من هذا ونحوه. مات وقد كاد أن يضيق حاله بالنسبة لإتلافه مبطونا شهيداً في جمادى الثانية سنة تسع وستين ودفن بتربة جوشن عفا الله عنه وسامحه وإيانا .
قال أبو معاوية البيروتي : وترجمته أوسع في " الجواهر والدرر " ( 3 / 1219 – 1223 ) .

10 – ابنته زين خاتون ( 802 – 833 ) :
ترجم لها السخاوي في " الضوء اللامع " فقال : " زين خاتون " ابنة شيخنا الشهاب أبي الفضل أحمد بن علي بن محمد بن محمد بن علي بن أحمد العسقلاني الأصل المصري القاهري الشافعي والدة الجمال يوسف بن شاهين الماضي وبِكْر أبناء أبويها. ولدت في ربيع الآخر وقيل رجب سنة اثنتين وثمان مئة، وأحضرها أبوها عند الزين العراقي والهيثمي والجلال بن خطيب داريا، بل أسمعها على الشرف بن الكويك واستجاز لها خلقاً؛ وتعلمت الكتابة والقراءة، وتزوّجها الأمير شاهين الكركي الماضي فأولدها عدة تأخر منهم المشار إليه. وماتت شهيدة في الطاعون حاملاً سنة ثلاث وثلاثين فجمعت لها شهادتان رحمها اللّه وعوضها الجنة . اهـ .
قال أبو معاوية البيروتي : وفي ترجمتها زيادة في " الجواهر والدرر " ( 3 / 1208 – 1209 )

11 – ابنته فرحة ( 804 – 828 هـ ) :
ترجم لها السخاوي في " الضوء اللامع " فقال : فرحة ابنة شيخنا الشهاب أبي الفضل أحمد بن علي بن محمد بن حجر.
ولدت في رجب سنة أربع وثمان مئة، وأجاز لها في سنة سبع وثمانمائة فما بعدها جماعة، بل سمعت من ابن الكويك وغيره، وتزوجها ابن الأشقر فاستولدها. وماتت في ربيع الآخر سنة ثمان وعشرين بعد أن حجّت في العام قبله مع زوجها ورجعت متوعكة حتى ماتت عوضها اللّه الجنة .

12 – ابنته غالية ( 807 – 819 هـ ) :
ترجم لها السخاوي في " الضوء اللامع " فقال : غالية ابنة شيخنا أبي الفضل أحمد بن علي بن محمد بن محمد بن حجر. ولدت في ذي القعدة سنة سبع وثمان مئة وأجاز لها جماعة. وماتت في الطاعون في ربيع الأول سنة تسع عشرة .

13 – ابنته رابعة ( 811 – 832 هـ ) :
ترجم لها السخاوي في " الضوء اللامع " فقال : رابعة ابنة شيخنا أبي الفضل أحمد بن علي بن محمد بن محمد بن علي بن أحمد بن حجر. ولدت في رجب سنة إحدى عشرة وثمان مئة وأحضرها أبوها في سنة خمس عشرة بمكة على الزين المراغي وأسمعها على غيره، وأجاز لها جمع كثير من المصريين والشاميين، وتزوجها الشهاب بن مكنون ثم المحب بن الأشقر. ماتت معه في سنة اثنتين وثلاثين، ذكرها أبوها في الأنباء وترجمتها في الجواهر .

14 – ابنته فاطمة ( 817 – 819 هـ ) :
ترجم لها السخاوي في " الضوء اللامع " فقال : فاطمة ابنة شيخنا أبي الفضل أحمد بن علي بن محمد بن محمد بن حجر، ولدت في ربيع الآخر سنة سبع عشرة، وأجاز لها جماعة، وماتت وهي طفلة في الطاعون في ربيع الأول سنة تسع عشرة عوضها الله الجنة وإيانا .

15 – ابنته آمنة ( 835 – 836 هـ ) :
ترجم لها السخاوي في " الضوء اللامع " فقال : آمنة ابنة شيخنا الشهاب أبي الفضل أحمد بن علي بن محمد بن محمد ابن حجر، ولدت في رجب سنة خمس وثلاثين بقاعة البيبرسية، أمها عتيقة النظام يحيى السيرامي، وأجاز لها خلق وكذا أجاز لها حسين البوصيري في سنة ست وثلاثين، ولم تلبث أن ماتت وهي في الثانية في شوالها في غيبة أبيها مع السلطان سنة ( ... ) آمد .

16 -

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

شكرا الله لك

----------

